
Ask HN: Did HN's the default font size change? - alistproducer2
I just came back from lunch, noticed it seemed smaller and I haven&#x27;t changed my browser zoom. Am I going crazy or has it always been 10pt?
======
dangrossman
It has always been 10pt.

A month ago:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160515220137/https://news.ycom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160515220137/https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css?I7tkg5ftNjoB7nVKC7je)

A year ago:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150615000910/https://news.ycom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150615000910/https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css?EO1RE2I8ozZpBfmDsFtO)

------
wingerlang
I thought the same thing the other week, but it just turned out my zoom was
reset. I use 150% zoom on HN, way way improves the readability.

------
baccredited
Maybe your firefox add-on stopped working? That just happened to me in the
last week or so. I used NoSquint and have now moved to Zoom Page:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/zoom-
page/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/zoom-page/)

